# One Of Them New Fangled Quartz Watches



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I received this a couple of days ago from Jot, cheers mate :thumbsup:.










After seeing a couple of these floating about the forum I really wanted one. I like the polished bezel and brushed edges and the strange case shape. When I read Keiths comments about how they strapped a few of these to an arctic research vessel for three months during the 70's I was sold. Anyone know where i can find out more about that? I've done a bit of searching but not turned much up.



















It really is a lovely watch. John mentioned in the sales post that it was pristine and he was spot on. Everything's perfect on it. Even the 710 really likes it 

Gratuitous wrist shot










One day i'll be able to take a photo good enough to show this one off properly


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Those photos are great!

Quite an unusual one that, maybe Omega themselves have a historical department?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

has jot got any more-cracker this style


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great catch Rob...was very tempted myself...but I'm dead chuffed a regular his picked it up! :thumbsup:

Nice early crimbo prezzy! 

Edit: great wrist shot BTW! :thumbup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Jase. I often think my photo's are ok until I post them and compare them to everyone elses.

I might fire off an email to Omega about it to see about the history of these. From reading the Omega site itself I understand that the Cal 1310 was the first quartz movt Omega ever produced themselves and that these cost 1000chf or Â£615.00 1977 which according to the inflation calculator would have been about Â£3050.00  bloody hell.



Stuart Davies said:


> Nice early crimbo prezzy!


That's what I thought Stu. In fact, I had intended on keeping this in its box until Christmas day but I have no self control and i've been wearing it since it arrived


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I had intended on keeping this in its box until Christmas day but I have no self control and i've been wearing it since it arrived


:lol: Ditto with the Longines but I haven't taken it off since Saturday - apart from showering...naturally!  - and Rach hasn't even noticed it so I've got away with it...so far! h34r: :sweatdrop:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Edit: great wrist shot BTW! :thumbup:


I agree...very good shot of a nice watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks a lot more impressive on the wrist I think, a lot of presence. Great catch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Great photos mate ,nothing wrong with them bud


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm really happy with it. I love how sharp the edges of the case are.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rob, check out the Journey Thru Time book, the story and photes are in there. If you go to an Omega Boutique you can flick through the pages and not need to buy one


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Jon, i'll do that. Its nice to know that theres a story behind these. It will be interesting to find out more about them for myself.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

only just seen this Rob, and I have to say it's a beauty. Great pictures too - they really show off the case shape :thumbup:

I'm so pleased I missed this on SC. I would have been very tempted had I seen this :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I have to say it's a beauty.


Cheers Rich, I think so too


----------

